# Shorter cycles from exercise, dieting, or losing weight?



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been on a regular exercise routine now since December, have been dieting and have lost 30 pounds. It seems that my cycles are getting shorter and I wondered if any of you knew if there might be a connection.

I have also had an increase in my libido, so I was also considering that it was related to that, since shorter cycles ultimately mean more ovulating over time.

Thanks!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

It is possibly related to the exercise and weight loss







Good job on the weight! I know weight/body fat/exercise schedule all play a role in ovulation. On the flip side, I have NO cycles and am wondering if I run too much, so make sure you do not overdo it


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I would totally agree that your weight loss







is responsible for your change of cycles.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks, I felt like it could be related to weight loss, but I am still overweight and not yet close to "normal" weight for my height. I realize those that are "underweight" or have low body fat may see some effects, but I guess I was wondering if simply just a change in weight would do it.

And why shorter cycles I wonder? I used to be at 27-28 days and if I get AF tomorrow like I expect, as I am spotting today, it will have been a 24-day cycle. Last month was 25 days. I use fertilityfriend.com just to keep track of my cycles (not TTC'ing, just thinking about it







) but I can't get on their message boards without a paid membership. Isn't there another site like that? Like for TCOYF? I will have to check...

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 

And why shorter cycles I wonder? I used to be at 27-28 days and if I get AF tomorrow like I expect, as I am spotting today, it will have been a 24-day cycle. Last month was 25 days. I use fertilityfriend.com just to keep track of my cycles (not TTC'ing, just thinking about it







) but I can't get on their message boards without a paid membership. Isn't there another site like that? Like for TCOYF? I will have to check...

Thanks for the replies!


hmmmm It seems maybe your LP is shorter now??? Is the time bw O and AF shorter? Just curious... just bc you are overweight doesn't mean your hormones were not affected by the weight loss. Weight is a tricky thing and impacts a lot.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren31* 
hmmmm It seems maybe your LP is shorter now??? Is the time bw O and AF shorter? Just curious... just bc you are overweight doesn't mean your hormones were not affected by the weight loss. Weight is a tricky thing and impacts a lot.

Well, I am not really temping so I can't be totally sure about LP. I had EWCM on day 16 which is pretty normal. And even without that, I can tell with almost absolute certainty when I ovulate by looking at my face and hair--they just look, like, _a lot better_ for like 24 hours.

I have always had a short (9 or 10-day) LP. I guess it could have gotten shorter. I have never had trouble with fertility though. Until I wrote this, I really thought I must be O'ing earlier. Now I am not so sure. Oh well. It all doesn't really matter a whole lot, but I might start temping just out of curiosity.

Another question: Can just being more focused on sex (than normal) bring on ovulation earlier?


----------

